

Top 5 collaboration problems and 5 solutions to them - domip
http://www.eylean.com/blog/2014/08/top-5-collaboration-problems-and-5-solutions-to-them/?utm_source=blog&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=DM32

======
JoeAltmaier
Having team members in separate locations is NOT solved by project management
spreadsheets. That's preposterous. Its solved with collaboration tools. Many
people arrange meetings using tools like Skype or GoToMeeting, but there are
better integrated tools that promote continuous awareness of team member
activities. Like Sococo. Disclaimer: I work there.

